# [SOLVED][EIX-REMOTE] Eix się sypie.

## Jacekalex

Zauważyłem ostatnio, ze Eix nie aktualizuje bazy remote mimo prawidłowego (zdawalo mi się) pobierania.

Akcja 

```
eix-remote add
```

 kończy się takim radosnym komunikatem:

```
Calculating hash tables ..

Writing database file /var/cache/eix/remote.eix ..

Database contains 41809 packages in 244 categories.

 * could not read all eix cachefiles of /var/cache/eix/remote.tar.bz2

Probably your eix cachefile was *not* updated successfully.

Unless the above messages suggest another cause or you specified a

wrong filename, the most likely cause of this is that the server uses

another eix version than you or produced broken data. Please check whether

EIX_REMOTEARCHIVE is a valid *.tar.bz2 archive containing eix cachefiles

(you can download it using fetch).

If this is not the case (but was freshly downloaded), please report a bug.

Note that the archive is *not* broken if only the cachefile format versions

differ: In that case only report a bug if the eix cachefile format versions

in the downloaded file are *older* than that of the most current ~x86 eix

version in the portage tree (but first retry after several days before

reporting such a bug to give the server maintainers a chance to upgrade

after a version bump of eix).

Conversely, if the downloaded versions are even newer than that supported by

your eix, you will have to upgrade to the most current ~x86 version of eix

to use eix-remote: This inconvenience cannot be avoided and is not a bug!
```

  :Question: 

Wersje: 

```
qlist -UqC eix bzip2

app-arch/bzip2 abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 static static-libs

app-portage/eix dep nls optimization security sqlite strong-optimization strong-security tools
```

Czy ktoś jeszcze obecnie ma podobne symptomy (globalny problem), czy tylko u mnie eix świruje?

Wybór wersji nie oszałamia:

http://data.gpo.zugaina.org/gentoo/app-portage/eix/

EDIT:

Samo się popsuło, i samo naprawiło, praktycznie bez mojego udziału.

Najwyraźniej to nie u w Gentusiu był błąd.  :Smile: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

